# Places to visit in Scotland



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Hoping to visit scotland during september, looking for some advice on places to visit and campsites to stay on with our touring caravan.

Would like to visit the highlands and possibly one of the islands.

Thanks


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

I would recommend Inverness, Loch ness or anywhere on the west coast.:thumb:


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Isle of Skye?

Im fromm there originally, parents own the Table Hotel in Dunvegan..

Theres a campsite over the Loch...

Very nice but be warned.... take a jacket! :lol:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

West coast is lovely but MIDGES!! Being an east coaster I never appreciated it until I holidayed on the West Coast a few times, def less midges on the east, less rain too (not that that counts for much up here lol) Long range forecast (for what its worth) is for September to be dry but cool.

My favorite place in the whole of Scotland is Perthshire. Its very different from the landscape of the north west which is rugged, barren and dramatic. Perthshire is green, lush and pretty. Lots of sweet picturesque towns and a few distilleries if that's your thing. Go A85 to Lix Toll then take the A827 along the side of Loch Tay. Killin is a lovely town with a nice caravan park. The A827 is a stunning driving road with fantastic views over the loch. At the other side is Kenmore and Aberfeldy. Both lovely. Some good watersports to be had here. Around here is Dunkeld - worth a visit and then Perth. Lots to do around Perth. Callendar, Doune, Crieff, Loch Katrine all gorgeous.

My other favorite place is East Lothian. Loads of caravan sites in and around Edinburgh. I love North Berwick and have - for the last 3 years - kept my caravan permanently here. Lots of lovely little towns and villages around. Good golfing area too. EXCELLENT beaches - especially Dirleton. Plenty to do around here and good train links into Edinburgh. I like Tantallon Caravan Park.

Best beaches in britain (imho) is the north west coast - white, soft sands and azure seas (around Gairloch). Just a pity is so damn-it cold!


----------



## ms-vxr57 (Mar 25, 2010)

we stayed on a campsite i eyemouth a nice little fishing village not far away from holy island also a nice place to visit.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Talking of midges, I didn't realise this product was as good as it was till I tried it on Tuesday. I got bitten and was itching really badly, then tried "Skin so soft" I'd heard it was good to keep them away but after the event it killed the itch straight off, no messing. Highly recommend it.

I don't think there's a bad place to go quite honestly. All of Scotland's great. Finding a good caravan site may be a different story although it should be a bit quieter during september.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

In my view a must visit place is the Falkirk Wheel, especially if you are in any way mechanically minded.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

the east neuk of Fife is lovely,St Andrews,Anstruther,Crail etc i can also recommend the area around Elgin especially Findhorn


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Loch Tay is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ibrox lol.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

aberdeenshire has got, lots of castles to visit they always popular and the roads good fun to drive!


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

if your heading to loch lomond for a overnighter you should try the ashels caravan park stunning views of the loch and should have quietened down by that point and there is some gorgeous walks :thumb:


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ibrox lol.


a was gonna say firhill :lol:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Gairloch is a cracking place and has (what I believe to be) a decent caravan site.

Ullapool is a must for me. Great crack in the local bars and stunning views / walks.

Aviemore? Braemar? 


There are so many places to visit. What you looking for?


----------



## ooby (Aug 4, 2009)

Id recommend west coast. You should try applecross for a day trip, amazing road, but I wouldn't be taking a caravan up or down it! Can also recommend embo, fantastic beaches and a great spot for a day trip to john o groats.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Some ideas 
http://www.bmwccscotland.co.uk/meets/2006/June/TourEcosse.html


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

jebus said:


> aberdeenshire has got, lots of castles to visit they always popular and the roads good fun to drive!


I can vouch for this! Castle Forbes for me (Surnames Forbes :lol But yeh LOADS of fun roads I discovered in the Mini. :driver:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Ibrox lol.


+1! 

And Polished Bliss :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice so far, going to start looking up these places


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ibrox lol.


Nah folks are leaving there all the time:tumbleweed::lol:

drive thru glencoe:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gairloch, definetly. Lovely wee place that is, lot of good memories there.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

the barras.................... ill get my coat


lol lol


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

One of the castles; Edinburgh or Stirling


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I spent about 4 hours yesterday at Loch Fleet on the A9 between Dornoch and Golspie watching seals, herons, an Osprey, lots of salmon and a pine martin.










Also when in this area The Falls Of Shin on the outskirts of Lairg is a fantastic place to watch the salmon jumping the falls as they head back up river to spawn


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Right we are now booked to go, will be staying in edinburugh for 4 days and then moving to Killin for another 4 days, so suggestions of "must see" in these areas apprecaited


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Couple of places you should visit would be Aboyne and the surrounding area, also Applecross.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

As you'll be staying in Killin, how about a drive through Glen Lyon? Take the A827 east out of Killin, after Milton of Morenish take a left up a single track road towards the Ben Lawers Visitor Centre. Follow the single track road (which can be an adventure in itself) all the way until you reach Bridge of Balgie in Glen Lyon. You then turn right and pass through Fortingall until you reach Aberfeldy which is a nice place to have a lunch stop. You can then return to Killin by taking the A827 back alongside Loch Tay, passing through picturesque Kenmore.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

We are thinking of taking a short break to Edinburgh at some point I love the castle any others places you would recommend to see while we are there?


----------

